# Tony Kroos ad un passo dal Real



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Secondo il quotidiano madrileno* Marca* sarebbe fatta per il passaggio di *Tony Kroos* dal *Bayern *al *Real*. La cifra concordata per il trasferimento del bavarese, ufficiale dopo i mondiali, dovrebbe essere pari a *25 mln di euro*. Per il centrocampista teutonica contratto fino al *2019.*

Prima pagina *Marca*:


----------



## Ciachi (3 Luglio 2014)

Altro grande acquisto!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2014)

Se lo prendono fanno un grande acquisto.


----------



## pisolo22 (3 Luglio 2014)

Che giocatore grande metronomo davanti alla difesa e all'occorrenza può fare il trequartista.... e poi solo per 25 milioni... ora se il Real vende Kedira nn sò per almeno 20 mln di euro e anche Di Maria a non meno di 40 -50 milioni e prendono o Falcao o Rodríguez anche l'anno prossimo la Cl è andata....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

25 milioni di euro? A questo punto invece di spenderli per Iturbe mi compro Kroos! Anzi, arrivo pure a 30 se c'è bisogno.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 25 milioni di euro? A questo punto invece di spenderli per Iturbe mi compro Kroos! Anzi, arrivo pure a 30 se c'è bisogno.



A Kroos devi dare minimo 10 mln lordi d'ingaggio. Iturbe si accontenta di 3 mln lordi. C'è una bella differenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Kroos devi dare minimo 10 mln lordi d'ingaggio. Iturbe si accontenta di 3 mln lordi. C'è una bella differenza.


E verosimilmente con un concorrente di mezzo il Real non avrebbe problemi a salire anche a 40.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E verosimilmente con un concorrente di mezzo il Real non avrebbe problemi a salire anche a 40.



La tipologia di operazione da fare è quella di Iturbe. Qualcosa in più per il cartellino, relativamente poco per l'ingaggio. Non possiamo dare più 10-11 mln lordi a qualcuno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 25 milioni di euro? A questo punto invece di spenderli per Iturbe mi compro Kroos! Anzi, arrivo pure a 30 se c'è bisogno.



ce lo vedo kroos lasciare il bayern per questo milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2014)

kroos gran bel giocatore, forse un po lento ma veloce di testa, mi sembra un gran colpo per il dopo xabi alonso..


----------



## Aragorn (3 Luglio 2014)

Ma Marca non aveva fatto un titolo simile su Higuain al Barcellona la settimana scorsa ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ce lo vedo kroos lasciare il bayern per questo milan


Ma che c'entra, poi prendi Verratti e sei top mondo


----------



## de sica (3 Luglio 2014)

A 25 milioni è regalato!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

In ogni caso immagino andrà a sostituire Xabi Alonso.


----------



## rossovero (3 Luglio 2014)

25 milioni Kroos e il valore di Pogba (3 anni in meno, non 5 o 6) sarebbe di 50-60?


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2014)

Ad oggi è il miglior passatore del mondiale, grande giocatore


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2014)

E' fortissimo e vale il doppio di quanto verrebbe pagato secondo Marca, ma se vendono Di Maria sono dei fessi...


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2014)

Di Maria Kroos Modric


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Di Maria Kroos Modric



A centrocampo ? E' un suicidio.

Sono l'unico che rimane perplesso sull'acquisto. Non perchè non sia forte, ma non c'è posto. a meno che non vendano Modric.


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo ? E' un suicidio.
> 
> Sono l'unico che rimane perplesso sull'acquisto. Non perchè non sia forte, ma non c'è posto. a meno che non vendano Modric.



Beh,

Modric-Alonso-Kross

è una mediana che ci sta alla GRANDE!


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2014)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Che giocatore grande metronomo davanti alla difesa e all'occorrenza può fare il trequartista.... e poi solo per 25 milioni... ora se il Real vende Kedira nn sò per almeno 20 mln di euro e anche Di Maria a non meno di 40 -50 milioni e prendono o Falcao o Rodríguez anche l'anno prossimo la Cl è andata....



Vendono Casemiro altro che Di Maria 

E se arriva Falcao Benzema sloggia in un amen.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh,
> 
> Modric-Alonso-Kross
> 
> è una mediana che ci sta alla GRANDE!



Bene, ma Di Maria ? Davanti al posto di Bale ? O Benzema ?


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2014)

Di Maria non scordiamoci che è un'ala, tornerebbe a fare l'alternativa li davanti chiaramente con la possibilità di fare anche la mezz'ala, è un jolly che non credo lasceranno andare... probabile sia Benzema a salutare invece, destinazione Arsenal


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo ? E' un suicidio.
> 
> Sono l'unico che rimane perplesso sull'acquisto. Non perchè non sia forte, ma non c'è posto. a meno che non vendano Modric.



Modric con Ronaldo e Ramos penso sia l'unico incedibile che hanno.
Poi Di Maria ormai gioca da mezzala anche in nazionale e ha un livello di gioco spaventoso, Xabi ormai va dosato perché inizia ad avere una certa età, vediamo cosa fanno con Khedira che è un giocatore molto sottovalutato nell'economia della squadra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2014)

Va in scadenza il prossimo giugno ed ha rifiutato la proposta di rinnovo del Bayern,ecco perché lo vendono a così poco.
Gran colpo del Real.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Luglio 2014)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Che giocatore grande metronomo davanti alla difesa e all'occorrenza può fare il trequartista.... e poi solo per 25 milioni... ora se il Real vende Kedira nn sò per almeno 20 mln di euro e anche Di Maria a non meno di 40 -50 milioni e prendono o Falcao o Rodríguez anche l'anno prossimo la Cl è andata....



Vendere Di Maria è da pazzi.
Un affare per il Real Madrid che ha bisogno di sostituire Xabi Alonso con un centrocampista di quel livello. Felicissimo per la squadra e per il giocatore che adoro.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Modric con Ronaldo e Ramos penso sia l'unico incedibile che hanno.
> Poi Di Maria ormai gioca da mezzala anche in nazionale e ha un livello di gioco spaventoso, Xabi ormai va dosato perché inizia ad avere una certa età, vediamo cosa fanno con Khedira che è un giocatore molto sottovalutato nell'economia della squadra.



Xabi Alonso secondo me è un pò diverso da Kroos. Però forse può anche reggere. Se riuscisse ad avere una buona tenuta difensiva il tasso tecnico degli 11 sarebbe spaventoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Modric con Ronaldo e Ramos penso sia l'unico incedibile che hanno.
> Poi Di Maria ormai gioca da mezzala anche in nazionale e ha un livello di gioco spaventoso, Xabi ormai va dosato perché inizia ad avere una certa età, vediamo cosa fanno con Khedira che è un giocatore molto sottovalutato nell'economia della squadra.



Per me ci sta alla grande un centrocampo Modric, Kroos, Di Maria con Xabi Alonso riserva di lusso. Falcao al posto di Benzema
Barca e Real diventeranno ancora più forti

Casillas
Dani Carvajal Ramos Varane Marcelo
Di Maria Modric Kroos
Bale Falcao C.Ronaldo

Ter Stegen
Marquinhos Piquè Mascherano Jordi Alba
Rakitic Busquets Iniesta
Neymar Messi Suarez


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2014)

Di Maria è un'ala talentuosa, ma non sempre costante e decisivo. Come mezz'ala è uno che spacca in due le squadre avversarie e garantisce un abbinamento di corsa e qualità che probabilmente nessun'altro al mondo in quel ruolo è in grado di garantire. 
Kroos dovrebbe prendere il posto di Xabi Alonso...chiaramente sarebbe un centrocampo molto sbilanciato in avanti, ma non cambierebbe molto rispetto all'anno scorso.
Vendere Di Maria però sarebbe folle, anche perchè verrebbe fuori un centrocampo con tre giocatori troppo simili per caratteristiche....


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2014)

Colpaccio sensazionale da parte del Real.


----------



## -Lionard- (3 Luglio 2014)

Kroos è un grande centrocampista ed è giovane. Per il Real è un acquisto molto importante. Certo è vero che bisognerà testare sul campo se sia fattibile metterlo stabilmente davanti alla difesa con Di Maria (irrinunciabile, altro che alternativa) e Modric. E' l'unico dubbio che ci può essere ma Ancelotti è molto bravo nel trovare equilibrio per le sue squadre. Ora bisognerà capire chi partirà...Casemiro sicuro, Xabi Alonso vista l'età e l'importanza nello spogliatoio non credo e invece Khedira è molto probabilmente in partenza. Sarà interessante capire verso dove ma non sarei sorpreso di vederlo andare al Chelsea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Kroos è un grande centrocampista ed è giovane. Per il Real è un acquisto molto importante. Certo è vero che bisognerà testare sul campo se sia fattibile metterlo stabilmente davanti alla difesa con Di Maria (irrinunciabile, altro che alternativa) e Modric. E' l'unico dubbio che ci può essere ma Ancelotti è molto bravo nel trovare equilibrio per le sue squadre. Ora bisognerà capire chi partirà...Casemiro sicuro, Xabi Alonso vista l'età e l'importanza nello spogliatoio non credo e *invece Khedira è molto probabilmente in partenza*. Sarà interessante capire verso dove ma non sarei sorpreso di vederlo andare al Chelsea.


Mi ci fionderei a capofitto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Kroos è un grande centrocampista ed è giovane. Per il Real è un acquisto molto importante. Certo è vero che *bisognerà testare sul campo se sia fattibile metterlo stabilmente davanti alla difesa con Di Maria *(irrinunciabile, altro che alternativa) e Modric. E' l'unico dubbio che ci può essere ma Ancelotti è molto bravo nel trovare equilibrio per le sue squadre. Ora bisognerà capire chi partirà...Casemiro sicuro, Xabi Alonso vista l'età e l'importanza nello spogliatoio non credo e invece Khedira è molto probabilmente in partenza. Sarà interessante capire verso dove ma non sarei sorpreso di vederlo andare al Chelsea.



Con Heynckes l'ha fatto molto bene secondo me


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ci fionderei a capofitto.



Io no, è bravo ma avremmo bisogno di tutt'altro.


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ci fionderei a capofitto.



Magari ma ha costi troppo elevati per noi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ci fionderei a capofitto.



Pare che lo stia trattando l'Arsenal per cifre alla Iturbe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io no, è bravo ma avremmo bisogno di tutt'altro.



quoto. lui è il classico mediano interditore che ha una buona tecnica ma non eccelsa e grande fisicità, noi abbiamo bisgno più di uno che sappia dare i tempi di gioco alla squadra, a dire la verità noi a centrocampo avremmo bisogno di un po di tutto, ma avendo gia de jong, khedira non serve..


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che lo stia trattando l'Arsenal per cifre alla Iturbe.



all'arsenal farebbe molto comodo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io no, è bravo ma avremmo bisogno di tutt'altro.


Non è un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri ma li da, come Busquets e noi ne abbiamo disperatamente bisogno. 
Cristante-De Jong-Khedira non avrebbe una qualità pazzesca ma sicuramente discreta e a centrocampo sarebbe una bella diga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Magari ma ha costi troppo elevati per noi.


Pure lui?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che lo stia trattando l'Arsenal per cifre alla Iturbe.


Come non detto


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri ma li da, come Busquets e noi ne abbiamo disperatamente bisogno.
> Cristante-De Jong-Khedira non avrebbe una qualità pazzesca ma sicuramente discreta e a centrocampo sarebbe una bella diga.



No perchè già De Jong lo fa bene secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No perchè già De Jong lo fa bene secondo me.


Sono calciatori diversi, poi io contestualizzo sempre un centrocampo simile in serie A e sarebbe d'indubbio valore in Italia.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono calciatori diversi, poi io contestualizzo sempre un centrocampo simile in serie A e sarebbe d'indubbio valore in Italia.



Sì ma a 25 mln avrei preferito prendermi proprio uno come Kroos.


----------



## Heaven (3 Luglio 2014)

Fortissimo Kroos, 25mln è poco per lui, anche se prende 7mln 

il Real fà il mercato che farebbe uno su fifa..

certo che il prossimo anno Barça e Real saranno illegali

neymar-suarez-messi
bale-falcao-ronaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma a 25 mln avrei preferito prendermi proprio uno come Kroos.


E beh, certamente, però hanno giustamente sottolineato che andrà via per un ingaggio spropositato per le nostre casse. Proprio per la sovrabbondanza a centrocampo del Real Madrid si potrebbe provare per Kehdira ma figurarsi, se è già l'Arsenal in trattativa finiranno per sborsare cifre come quelle per Ozil.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Fortissimo Kroos, 25mln è poco per lui, anche se prende 7mln
> 
> il Real fà il mercato che farebbe uno su fifa..
> 
> ...


Vero, tra un po' prenderanno anche Falcao. Hanno una situazione economica troppo più forte rispetto alla nostra italiana.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per me ci sta alla grande un centrocampo Modric, Kroos, Di Maria con Xabi Alonso riserva di lusso. Falcao al posto di Benzema
> Barca e Real diventeranno ancora più forti
> 
> Casillas
> ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


>



Anche per me sembrava così, ma secondo le ultime notizie pare una cosa possibile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anche per me sembrava così, ma secondo le ultime notizie pare una cosa possibile.


no ma guarda non perchè non ci credo! anzi è per dire come per loro costruire le squadre è come giocare alla playstation


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> no ma guarda non perchè non ci credo! anzi è per dire come per loro costruire le squadre è come giocare alla playstation



vero


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2014)

A parte i costi, questa è gente che in Italia ci verrebbe solo per andare in spiaggia. Figuratevi se tra Real-Arsenal-ecc, e Juve-Milan-ecc scelgono la seconda opzione.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2014)

*Beckenbauer ha praticamente ufficializzato il passaggio di Kroos al Real Madrid: "Come presidente onorario del Bayern Monaco sicuramente sono dispiaciuto per il suo addio, perdiamo un giocatore di classe mondiale. Purtroppo un professionista ha delle ambizioni e andare in un club come il Real Madrid non ha prezzo". *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Beckenbauer ha praticamente ufficializzato il passaggio di Kroos al Real Madrid: "Come presidente onorario del Bayern Monaco sicuramente sono dispiaciuto per il suo addio, perdiamo un giocatore di classe mondiale. Purtroppo un professionista ha delle ambizioni e andare in un club come il Real Madrid non ha prezzo". *



Che cosa?????? L'ultima frase è veramente preoccupante.
Ora che cosa c'ha il Bayern in meno del Real Madrid?? Per me il Bayern è ancora la squadra migliore al Mondo.

Per storia il Real è superiore, ma il Bayern viene dopo il Milan.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Beckenbauer ha praticamente ufficializzato il passaggio di Kroos al Real Madrid: "Come presidente onorario del Bayern Monaco sicuramente sono dispiaciuto per il suo addio, perdiamo un giocatore di classe mondiale. Purtroppo un professionista ha delle ambizioni e andare in un club come il Real Madrid non ha prezzo". *



Che colpo per il Madrid ragazzi, che invidia


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che cosa?????? L'ultima frase è veramente preoccupante.
> Ora che cosa c'ha il Bayern in meno del Real Madrid?? Per me il Bayern è ancora la squadra migliore al Mondo.
> 
> Per storia il Real è superiore, ma il Bayern viene dopo il Milan.



Il fascino della camiseta blanca non ha prezzo, è cosi inutile girarci attorno, in tutti i sensi è la squadra in cui ognuno vorrebbe giocare, giochi li e sei al top.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che cosa?????? L'ultima frase è veramente preoccupante.
> Ora che cosa c'ha il Bayern in meno del Real Madrid?? Per me il Bayern è ancora la squadra migliore al Mondo.
> 
> Per storia il Real è superiore, ma il Bayern viene dopo il Milan.



Il Real è il club più importante al mondo, punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fascino della camiseta blanca non ha prezzo, è cosi inutile girarci attorno, in tutti i sensi è la squadra in cui ognuno vorrebbe giocare, giochi li e sei al top.



Per storia si, ma ora Bayern e Real stanno li.
Non sto dicendo che ha fatto male, può giocare ovunque e sono felicissimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Real è il club più importante al mondo, punto.



Ok, ma da Beckenbauer non mi aspettavo parole del genere. Fa sembrare il Bayern una squadretta.
Il Real è più importante, ma cambia poco tra i due club.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per storia si, ma ora Bayern e Real stanno li.
> Non sto dicendo che ha fatto male, può giocare ovunque e sono felicissimo.


Chiaro, sono lì al momento ma cosa spingerebbe un calciatore ad andare al Real, giocando già nel Bayern e avendo già tanti soldi? Beh, proprio la storia. È inutile, andare al Real Madrid significa entrare nella storia del più grande club della storia del calcio.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, sono lì al momento ma cosa spingerebbe un calciatore ad andare al Real, giocando già nel Bayern e avendo già tanti soldi? Beh, proprio la storia. È inutile, andare al Real Madrid significa entrare nella storia del più grande club della storia del calcio.



Eh si... giocare al Bernabeu


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok, ma da Beckenbauer non mi aspettavo parole del genere. Fa sembrare il Bayern una squadretta.
> Il Real è più importante, ma cambia poco tra i due club.



E' lo stesso che criticava il gioco di Guardiola, di cosa ti stupisci?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, sono lì al momento ma cosa spingerebbe un calciatore ad andare al Real, giocando già nel Bayern e avendo già tanti soldi? Beh, proprio la storia. È inutile, andare al Real Madrid significa entrare nella storia del più grande club della storia del calcio.



Ma certo. Infatti ripeto per me ha fatto bene.
Non mi sono piaciute le parole di Beckenbauer il più grande giocatore Tedesco e del Bayern Monaco. Ha sminuito il suo Bayern.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso che criticava il gioco di Guardiola, di cosa ti stupisci?



Quello che ha detto oggi è ancora più grave.

Ragazzi se Baresi nei primi anni Ancelottiani (per esempio nel 2003 con il forte Real dei Galacticos) se ne usciva con una frase del genere quale sarebbe stata la vostra reazione?


----------



## Principe (11 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fascino della camiseta blanca non ha prezzo, è cosi inutile girarci attorno, in tutti i sensi è la squadra in cui ognuno vorrebbe giocare, giochi li e sei al top.



Shevchenko preferì rimanere a Milano , grande onore .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Shevchenko preferì rimanere a Milano , grande onore .



?? In che anno?


----------

